# Δοτική και υπογεγραμμένη σε σημερινά κείμενα



## sarant (Jun 9, 2008)

Σε σημερινά κείμενα, σε μονοτονικό γραμμένα, η δοτική δημιουργεί πρόβλημα σύγχυσης, μερικές φορές όχι ευκαταφρόνητο. Κάποιοι προσγράφουν το γιώτα, και τη λύση αυτή ακολούθησα κι εγώ πρόσφατα όταν είχα να μεταγράψω ένα κείμενο του Παπαδιαμάντη με μια διαβολική δοτική:
_Αν και ήτο τέχνηι θαλάσσιος, ήτο όμως φύσει χερσαίος, και δεν ηδύνατο να καταστεί υδρόβιος._

Και καλά, σ' αυτό το κείμενο, κάποιοι θα με πούνε ιερόσυλο, αφού αφαίρεσα τόνους και πνεύματα από τον κυρΑλέξαντρο. Έχω άλλη άποψη, αλλά δεν θα σταθώ εδώ. Ας πούμε ότι έχουμε σημερινό κείμενο και ότι δεν ξέρουμε ή δεν μπορούμε να γράψουμε σε πολυτονικό. Τι κάνουμε;

Μια λύση είναι η προσγεγραμμένη, μια λύση είναι να τονίζουμε το άρθρο (αν υπάρχει, π.χ. επί τή λήξει), μια λύση είναι αυτή που εφάρμοζε ο Κακριδής θαρρώ, που έβαζε σε παρένθεση ένα (δοτ.) όταν υπήρχε κίνδυνος σύγχυσης.

Βέβαια, όταν γίνω σουλτάνος θα απαγορέψω τη χρήση της δοτικής έξω από στερεότυπες εκφράσεις κι έτσι θα ησυχάσουμε. 

Έως τότε, όταν μπορώ την αποφεύγω. Όπως σε ένα που μόλις διόρθωσα κι έτσι δεν θα δει το φως: "άμα τη συγκεντρώσει" έλεγε. Κι άμα δεν τη συγκεντρώσει;

ν.


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2008)

Άμα τη λήξει (κι αν δεν τυλίξει;) των εργασιών μου, θα απαντήσω πιο εμπεριστατωμένα (θα γίνω πιο δοτικός). Προς το παρόν, καμιά πατέντα δεν με ικανοποιεί. Ούτε ο τόνος ούτε το «(δοτ.)» και αναρωτιέμαι τι θα καταλάβουν όσοι δεν θυμούνται την προσγεγραμμένη από τα αρχαία τους, μάλλον θα μπερδευτούν περισσότερο. Θα γράφεις και «τηι»;

Θα γίνω απόλυτος σαν κι εσένα. Αν πρέπει να χώσεις υπογεγραμμένη και δεν ξέρεις πού βρίσκεται η ρημάδα, βάλε τη λέξη με προσγεγραμμένη στο Γκουγκλ και θα σου τη φέρει έτοιμη. Κοπιάρετε, παστώστε, τελειώσατε.

*τηι > τῇ
τέχνηι > τέχνῃ*


----------

